# Battery core charge..



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Every time I buy a battery for a generator, I am hit with a $10.00 core charge.
> 
> Anyone know of a way to be exempt from this "charge" when buying for a new installation.
> 
> ...


Go out back of the auto parts store and pick one up ...take it in the front door and get the core charge back.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Go out back of the auto parts store and pick one up ...take it in the front door and get the core charge back.


 
Yes.. that will work out just fine.. :laughing:


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Every time I buy a battery for a generator, I am hit with a $10.00 core charge.
> 
> Anyone know of a way to be exempt from this "charge" when buying for a new installation.
> 
> ...


I just do this strange thing called " passing the cost to the customer "


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Rich R said:


> I just do this strange thing called " passing the cost to the customer "


This is more about principle than money, as dumb as it may seem.

There has to be a piece of paper written into the "core" law that exempts my type of situation.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Rich R said:


> I just do this strange thing called " passing the cost to the customer "


You pass along the cost of Carlon Blue boxes? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> You pass along the cost of Carlon Blue boxes? :laughing::laughing:


Just noticed the pic.. :laughing:

I would never listen to anyone who uses blue Carlon boxes :no:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Just noticed the pic.. :laughing:
> 
> I would never listen to anyone who uses blue Carlon boxes :no:


I'm sure Rich R is a good electrician it's just that Carlon blue box curse.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I'm sure Rich R is a good electrician it's just that Carlon blue box curse.


He is new here and probably doesn't know what the "curse" is about.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Core is a manufacturer charge. If they don't get the core to rebuild/melt it costs them more.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

"Core charge" is a little misleading. 

If a battery is $50 plus a $10 core charge, the battery is really a $60 battery and you get a $10 rebate if you bring in an old battery for recycle. I'd rather have them call it a "rebate" than a core charge, because that's effectively what it is.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I bought a small battery for my trailer. Had to pay the core charge. Took back a 100 something pound battery out of a crane to get my 12 dollars. Crane guy was happy to get rid of it, but the gal at walmart had to call for help to move it.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm just breakin balls, I also do a lot of new generator installs and it does kind of piss me off about the core charge as well but I don't think anything can be done about it.

I just replaced a group 26 battery 2 days ago for a 16 KW guardian unit where the battery eploded inside the enclosure. I had to buy a new battery and pay the core charge... I can tell you though that the customer paid $139.00 for the battery plus labor.

Of course I could have given them the option of replacing it themselves and wind up with huge battery acid holes in they're shirts to save $40 bucks

I have learned long ago when it comes to fighting about principles about certain things it is best to let the customer do it. I or you don't have the time for that bs like they do...They will spend 6 hours on phone and going down to see the auto parts manager and brag how they got that $10 back


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I'm sure Rich R is a good electrician it's just that Carlon blue box curse.


 
I need to update my avatar, I'm into the new lowes romex boxes and loving every minute of it :thumbsup:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Rich R said:


> I need to update my avatar, I'm into the new lowes romex boxes and loving every minute of it :thumbsup:


The white ones? I can see the wires real nicely.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> The white ones? I can see the wires real nicely.


Of course the white ones, anything else would be uncivilized :thumbup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Every time I buy a battery for a generator, I am hit with a $10.00 core charge.
> 
> Anyone know of a way to be exempt from this "charge" when buying for a new installation.
> 
> ...


Maybe, just maybe if you stopped coming in under the going rate you could afford the ten bucks.:whistling2:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The $10 can be avoided if you just bring in a battery when you buy the new one. If you change batteries often you should end up with an extra one to do the "swaps" with.
The auto parts store might have to turn in battery for battery when he buys them. I dont know what the big deal is. Lots of other parts have a core charge.
We have to pay a disposal fee when we buy batteries here in Florida.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Rich R said:


> I'm just breakin balls, I also do a lot of new generator installs and it does kind of piss me off about the core charge as well but I don't think anything can be done about it.
> 
> I just replaced a group 26 battery 2 days ago for a 16 KW guardian unit where the battery eploded inside the enclosure. I had to buy a new battery and pay the core charge... I can tell you though that the customer paid $139.00 for the battery plus labor.


Oh yeah, that's another thing I love about those wonderful Guardian generators. The crappy battery charger they hang on them tends to boil the water out of the battery leaving all of those nasty fumes ready to go off like a 1/4 stick.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Maybe, just maybe if you stopped coming in under the going rate you could afford the ten bucks.:whistling2:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Go out back of the auto parts store and pick one up ...take it in the front door and get the core charge back.


Either that, take the battery your replacing with you and maybe avoid the core in the first place?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Introyble said:


> Either that, take the battery your replacing with you and maybe avoid the core in the first place?


You really need to read the whole thread so you know what I am talking about. :thumbsup:

I am not replacing a battery, it is for a new generator.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> You really need to read the whole thread so you know what I am talking about. :thumbsup:
> 
> I am not replacing a battery, it is for a new generator.


Next time buy a generator that includes a battery? Or steal your neighbors battery and exchange it. Even better, buy a new battery and then take it in and exchange it for another new battery ~ he can't core charge you then.
:laughing: Chill man, im just funning you


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Introyble said:


> Next time buy a generator that includes a battery? Or steal your neighbors battery and exchange it. Even better, buy a new battery and then take it in and exchange it for another new battery ~ he can't core charge you then.
> :laughing: Chill man, im just funning you


I will get back to you on how that works out


----------

